# Macon and the Superior Smoker



## Jack W. (Mar 16, 2009)

My buddy Finney had a new Superior fabricated but couldn't get to Macon to pick it up in time for his big cook in Clover. The Big GQ and I decided to lend a hand and took a road trip to Macon to help out. We had a great time touring the little burgs along the way. Eatonton was interesting. Who would have thought there was a statue in honor of Briar Rabbit??

I posted some pictures of the trip here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/jwaiboer/Ma ... iorSmoker#

I'll let Finney explain the cooker. She sure is pretty.

We got a complete tour of the facility and saw Superior Smokers in all phases of production. These guys are artists in their craft. Cool part was, they seemed as interested in what we do as we were in what they do.

The side trip to the Uncle Remus Museum and the Q Joint were just for fun. Mr. Fred made us some pretty good brisket sammies. What can I say about the museum, it was there, we had to go see it!!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 16, 2009)

doesn't Finney already have one?  he's gonna
have 2?  Can I have his wsms?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 16, 2009)

Great pics there Jack! Hay, BTW did you loose some weight? Or is it just the pics.    

Pigs


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice looking cooker. Mighty nice of yall to be the delivery service. Now when did B'rer Rabbit change his name to Briar Rabbit? I think somebody is pulling some speeling shenanagins around here. Just guessing of course. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2009)

I love you man.................
I'm driving down to Columbia late night (very early morning.. whatever) to get it before Garland leaves for work in the morning.


----------

